# Diesen Gamer PC oder doch einen anderen



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo erstmal,
bin neu im Forum und wusst nicht wohin mit dem thread also bitte verschieben wenn er falsch ist.

So will mir demnächst meinen ersten Gamer PC zulegen! was haltet ihr von diesen 2:
Gamer PC AMD X6 Phenom2 1090 6x 4.000 Mhz 6870 2048 MB | eBay
GAMER PC AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 6x3,3GHz+16GB+GTX550 TI 2048MB | eBay ??
Sind die gut? bei dem einen anbieter kann man sich ja gleich weiter unten noch die komponenten ändern! würdet ihr da welche ändern?

oder soll es keiner von den beiden sein? Könnt ihr mir dann bitte einen bis 800€ zusammenstellen?

lg Sebbel


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mir nie einen "Fertig"-PC kaufen und vorallem NIEMALS bei ebay...
Ich würde mir hier von den kompetenten Kollegen (Die sicherlich auch gleich eine gute Konfig posten) einen PC-Zusammenstellen lassen.

Edit:

Ansonten die Standard Frage: Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?

Edit Edit: Ich Zitiere einfach mal Softy aus meinen Thread 


Softy schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
> Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 ~100
> RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30
> HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
> ...


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ok dann wäre es nett wenn mir einer ne konfig für ca 800€ schickt! 

mercy

edit: da wär noch zu sagen dass ich den pc für games wie crysis 2 un bf3 benutzen möchte. also schon anspruchsvollere spiele! ist das mit 800€ möglich


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Habs oben mal Editiert.

Und wenn du eine Nvidia ... GTX bei Arlt, Alternate, One oder K&M bestellst bekommst du Batman Arkham City gratis dazu = Was wünscht sich ein Superheld? - NVIDIA

Willst du denn übertakten? Und nochmal: Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?

Zu deinen Edit: Ja 800€ reichen da vollkommen aus


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

reichen da 8gb ram fürnen gamer pc? bin leider unerfahren 

edit: auflösung monitor: entweder mein TV mit 1900x 1200 oda so 
und monitor muss ich noch mal gucken!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

8 GB sind eigentlich schon zu viel, 4 GB sind optimal, aber da die Ram Preise derart niedrig sind, werden hier jetzt eigentlich immer 8 GB empfohlen


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

kk und welche graka sollte das für die zusammenstellung von nvidia sein?

edit: übertakten: irwann vielleicht aber eher net


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

SebbelKiller schrieb:


> kk und welche graka sollte das für die zusammenstellung von nvidia sein?
> 
> edit: übertakten: irwann vielleicht aber eher net


 
Ich hab doch oben in meinen ersten Post eine Konfig gepostet.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

is die von nviidia?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Achso.. Ja ist sie.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ok, und bei welchem händler empfihlst du zu kaufen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de ist meistens der günstigste Anbieter und bis jetzt habe ich mit den nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

gibts da auch den zusammenbau service?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube schon, kann das nicht gerade nicht nach gucken (Proxy sei dank -.-).

Edit:

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, war das aber glaube ich ein ziemlich hoher Preis was das Zusammenbauen angeht.

Bei Hardwareversand bauen sie dir glaube ich die Kiste fürn 10er zusammen. Von der Preispolitik sind die auch ganz gut im Rennen, aber mit dem Shop hab ich einmal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, (3 Gute, 1 Schlechte) ^^


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

die graka die du gepostest hast kostet aber 200 e und net 100! oder meinst du die 550 anstatt 560 ti?

ups hab mich verguckt! hast doch recht


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Brauchst du überhaupt eine SSD, da könnntest du nochmal sparen wenn du die weglässt?

Ich nehm hier nochmal den Edit rein, damit du es nicht überliest : 

Edit:

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, war das aber glaube ich ein ziemlich hoher Preis bei Mindfactory was das Zusammenbauen angeht.

Bei Hardwareversand bauen sie dir glaube ich die Kiste fürn 10er  zusammen. Von der Preispolitik sind die auch ganz gut im Rennen, aber  mit dem Shop hab ich einmal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, (3 Gute, 1  Schlechte) ^^


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

was des? sry kenn mich überhaupt nich aus  und wegen dem sparen is jetzt nich so schlimm! zahlen die eltern zum b-day


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ich hab deinen edit gesehn  kann des auch von nem freund machen lassen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

SebbelKiller schrieb:


> was des? sry kenn mich überhaupt nich aus  und wegen dem sparen is jetzt nich so schlimm! zahlen die eltern zum b-day


 
Hehe, kein Problem 

Also eine SSD ist eine Festplatte, allerdings Funktioniert sie nicht mechanisch, wie die älteren, sondern Elektronisch. Dadurch sind SSD´s viel schneller, allerdings ist die Technik noch relativ Neu und dadurch auch ziemlich teuer. Für 64GB zahlst du hier fast 100€, bei einer HDD hingegen zahlst du für 1TB (1000GB) nur noch ~50€.
Dadurch das auf der (im Post empfohlenen) SSD so wenig speicher ist, passt nur das Betriebssystem und ein paar Programme rauf, die dann schneller Starten/ schneller Laden.
Musst du also entscheiden ob dir das der Aufpreis Wert ist bzw. ob du den GEldbeutel deiner Eltern schonen willst oder nicht


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

dann wäre ja für mich eig die hdd sinvoller! wieviel langsamer is die?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Kommt drauf an, aber eine SSD ist meistens schon min. 50% schneller. Aber wie gesagt= Wenig Speicher für viel Geld  Dafür aber ohne Geräuschentwicklung


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ein kühler is für die cpu oder?
edit: und was is ne soundkarte und brauch ich die?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Eine SSD ist für einen Gamingrechner eher "nice-to-have", weil sie Ladezeiten und eventuelle Nachladeruckler reduziert, und sich das System schneller anfühlt. Du kannst mal Vergleichsvideos anschauen, gib einfach mal auf youtube "SSD vs. HDD" oder so ein.

Der größte Vorteil der SSD ist die niedrige Zugriffszeit. Die liegt bei der SSD bei ~0,1ms, und bei der HDD bei 8-10ms. Außerdem ist die Lese- und Schreibrate höher. 

Aber vorsicht, wenn Du einmal eine SSD im Rechner hattest, willst Du nie wieder ohne 



Eine Soka brauchst du nur, wenn Du sehr hochwertige Boxen / Kopfhörer etc. hast. Sonst reicht der onboard Sound vollkommen aus.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

SebbelKiller schrieb:


> ein kühler is für die cpu oder?
> edit: und was is ne soundkarte und brauch ich die?


 
Ein Kühler ist unteranderem für die CPU ja, warscheinlich meinst du die Konfig wo "Kühler:" steht und damit ist der CPU-Kühler gemeint 

Soundkarte ist wie der Name schon sagt eine "Karte" die für die Soundausgabe zuständig ist, heut zu Tage sind diese aber fast immer mit auf dem Mainboard implementiert (Onboard), sodass man sich nicht noch eine extra kaufen muss. Einige tuns trotzdem, aufgrund des "besseren" Sounds. Dazu muss ich jedoch sagen das mein Vater ein PC mit einer guten Soundkarte hat und ich kein Unterschied heraus höre zwischen meiner Onboard-Soundkarte und seiner Soundkarte

Edit:

Verdammt Softy!


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

was habt ihr eingebaut ssd oder hdd?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab die Crucial m4 128 GB im Gamingrechner, und eine ältere SSD von OCZ im Office-Rechner. Und dann halt noch HDD's als Datengrab.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

wieviel spiele passen da bei dir drauf?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Da passt Windows 7, der übliche Office-Kram und 3-4 Lieblingsgames drauf.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

un den rest packste auf die hdd oder?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Jup. Bilder, Videos, Musik etc. machen auf der SSD keinen Sinn, weil Du dadurch keinen Performancevorteil hast. Da wird nur sehr teurer Speicherplatz verschwendet.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

was is dein lieblings onlineshop softy?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

hardwareversand.de finde ich nicht schlecht. hoh.de ist auch prima. Mit mindfactory hatte ich persönlich durchwachsene Erfahrungen, soll aber ansonsten auch ok sein.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

is das netzteil in der konfig leise?


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Wir werden hier normalerweise keine Turbinen empfehlen, aber was ist denn für dich leise, das ist immer subjektiv!


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

tja des is ne gute frage ....hört man den in nem anderen zimmer?
ach ja und welches windowsa sollte man da draufmachen? 32bit oder 64bit?


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Bei 4 oder Mehr GB 64 bit


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

bei 4 oder mehr ram meinste oder?


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja genau


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ach ja und die treiber für die graka un so , wo bekomm ich die dann her?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Entweder von der Mitgelieferten CD, auf der Hompage vom Hersteller, z.b. nvidia.de, oder über Win7 Update Funktion

Edit:

Nochmal zur SSD: Problematisch wird es z.b. wenn du Steam nutzt. Wenn du da nur 64 GB hast, passt steam zwar drauf, aber die Spiele werden dann ja auch alle drauf installiert...


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Windows 7 32bit kann nur ~3,2GB RAM adressieren. Daher solltest Du 64bit nehmen. Wenn Du eine 32bit Lizenz hast, brauchst Du aber nicht extra 64 bit kaufen. Einfach eine Windows7 64bit DVD von nem Bekannten ausleihen, oder Windows 7 64bit runterladen. Dann kannst Du es mit Deinem Key aktivieren.

Graka Treiber solltest Du immer den aktuellsten von der nvidia bzw. AMD Homepage runterladen.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst dir auch jetzt die Treiber auf nen sauberen USB Stick speichern und die von dem dann installieren


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

?nutz ich nich ! werd mich dann auch ne hdd holen!  brauch ich dazu noch nen extra steckplatz oder wo kommt die dan rein?hat das netzteil nich auch noch nen kühler? is der dabei


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst eine SSD, oder? Die kommt in einen Einbaurahmen für 3,5" Schächte, also da wo auch die normalen HDD´s drinn sind. Anschlüsse sind die selben wie bei einer HDD


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Eine HDD braucht 1x SATA-Datenkabelanschluss, 1x Strom und einen freien 3,5" Schacht.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

hat das netzteil nich auch noch nen kühler? is der dabei?
und wieviele hdd schächte sind normal vorhanden?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Das Netzteil hat einen Lüfter verbaut, also ist der "dabei".

Das Gehäuse aus der vorgeschlagenen Konfig hat 3x,3,5" Schächte


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

könnte man eig auch 16 gb ram einbuaen?
und die nächstbessere graka: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/information/pageBuilder.html?kind=pcbuilder&componentType=required&articleId=927578&className=graphicscardPCIe&activeClassName=graphicscard
und kann man jedes beliebige gehäuse benutzen?


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Nein du musst schon darauf achten, dass du dem Mainboard entsprechend dein Gehäuse wählst, auch Grafikkartenlänge und CPU-Kühlerhöhe spielen eine entscheidende Rolle....
Grafikkarten kannst du eigentlich verbauen was du willst die 560 Ti ist schon gut und 16 GB braucht man nicht, eigentlich auch keine 8GB aber bei den derzeitigen Preisen nimmt man die gerne mit


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Man könnte auch 16 GB einabuen, aber das ist völlig sinnlos.
Du hast genau dieselbe wie vorgeschlagen nochmal verlingt, also die 560GTX Ti, die nächst bessere ist eine 570GTX, welche aber nur max. 15% mehr fps bringt, was man nicht merkt. Wenn die Kohle da ist kannste die natürlich nehmen, aber wirklich viel bringen tuts nicht.


Schau dich am besten mal auf www.caseking.de um. Die haben eine sehr große Gehäuse Auswahl.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Und benutze dort am besten den Gehäusefinder!


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ok hab ich! ich glaub ich nehm aber des empfohlene as der konfig! sieh am besten aus


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ach ja brauch ich dann noch die ganzen kabel oder sind die dabei?


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Welches ist das gleich?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Welche Kabel?
Du müsstest dir einzig noch ein HDMI Kabel (falls dein Monitor den Port hat) kaufen, das ist nie dabei


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

aso ok! mein freund hat grad gemeint das ich mir doch ne kleine ssd holen soll und dann da nur windows draufmachen soll und den rest auf die hdd! ist des sinvoll?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Ist schon sinnvoll, so würde ich es auch machen, ausser vllt. noch ein zwei Programme die man oft nutzt drauf packen und 1 Spiel etc. (Aber wie schon gesagt Vorsicht mit Steam)


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

was ist die kleinste größe einer ssd? und wie groß ist eig windows?
und aus welchem grund ist die ssd sinvoll? hat man dann schnelleren zugriff auf das betriebssystem oder was?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Durch die SSD hat man schneller Lese-/ und Schreibzeiten, so bootet der PC schneller und Programme die auf der SSD installiert sind, öffnen sich schneller etc.

Für Windows 7 ALLEINE würde ich eine 32 GB Platte nehmen, ansich ist das OS nicht so groß, aber durch die ganzen Updates etc. würde ich lieber ein wenig Luft nach oben haben


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Nein ich meinte welches Gehäuse!


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

schafft der pc so wie er im moment ist auch crysis auf ziemlich hoher leistung?


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

hä gazelle was ist mit nem gehäuse ?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Frag ich mich auch gerade. Aber ich hab "Welche Kabel?" gepostet, ich glaueb das bezieht sich darauf, aber ich hab mich auf SebbelKiller bezogen damit 

Crysis 2 sollte der PC schon packen


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

war das sollte ironie oder läuft es wirklich nich gescheit?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

War keine Irone, der PC wird Crysis 2 packen ob alles auf High das ist fraglich, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

also mein freund hat so nen multimedia pc mit 7*2,9 ghz und 6gb ram und dem seiner schaffts dann wirds der wohl auch schaffen oda ?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Oktober 2011)

Mit 7*2,9? Vertippt? ^^


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ne des hat er vorhin gemeint!kann auch sein das es nur 6 mal is


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

kann auch sein das er mich verarscht


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

7 gibt es nicht


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ja hab ich auch grad gemerkt  dann sins wohl 6" klingt aber immernoch unrealistisch für multimedia pc 
was würd eig intel i7 bringen auser bissel mehr ghz?


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

du meinst den 2600K? Ein bisschen mehr OC und ansonsten wirklich nur mehr Hz


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

so, hab mal bei kiebel noch einen zusammengestellt für knapp 800€! sagt mir mal was ihr von dem haltet im gegensatz zu dem von euch genannten:

ATX-Midi Raidmax Sagittarius, o. Fenster
Abmessungen (BxHxT): 20 x 45 x 54 cm Frontanschlüsse: 2x USB2.0, Mikro, Kopfhörer; Kühlung: 2x 120mm Lüfter (1x Hinten, 1x Front) Besonderheit: Design-Front mit Tür und futuristisch blauer Beleuchtung

Ihre Konfiguration
Prozessor
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T, 6x3.2 GHz
Sechskern-CPU (Hexacore) mit TurboCore-Technologie
Kühler
Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro rev.2 (leise)
leiser CPU-Lüfter von Arctic Cooling!
Speicher
8 GB DDR3-1333 (2x4GB, PC3-10600), Dual Channel
ausschliesslich Markenspeicher von Kingston / Corsair
Grafikkarte
nVidia GeForce GTX 560Ti, 1024 MB DDR5, PCI-E
Mainboard
ASUS M4A77T, AMD 770, AM3, ATX
AMD 770 Chipsatz, Sockel AM3, unterstützt DDR3 Speicher (bis 16GB), 5.1 Sound, RAID und 12x USB2.0
1. Festplatte
OCZ Agility 3 - SSD - 60 GB - SATA-600
effektive Lese-/Schreibraten von bis zu 525Mbyte/s und Zugriffszeiten von 0,09Millisekunden sorgen für ein einzigartiges Geschwindigkeitsgefühl bei jeglichem Datenzugriff (Programmstarts, Dateien öffnen, Kopieren, usw.)
2. Festplatte
1000 GB SATAII Festplatte
7200rpm, 32MB Cache, bis 3.0 GB/s
1. Laufwerk
22x DVD+/-Brenner, DoubleLayer
beschreibt und liest alle gängigen DVD- und CD-Formate
Netzteil
550 Watt LC6550 Silent, 12cm
550 Watt Power-Netzteil, lownoise
Maus + Tastatur
3-Tasten USB-Maus (optisch) + Tastatur, schwarz
Betriebssystem
Windows 7 Home Premium, 64-bit (OEM)
mit Lizenz und Installations-DVD (komplett mit allen Treibern installiert) inkl. installiertes Softwarepaket: Microsoft Office 2010 Starter, Antivirenscanner, Brennsoftware, Packsoftware.
Anschlüsse
Eine kurze Übersicht aller Anschlüsse:
Grafikkarte
2x DVI
1x HDMI
Mainboard
1x PS/2-Combo (Tastatur/Maus)
1x RJ45 Port (Netzwerk)
1x Parallel
1x COM Port (Seriell)
6x USB2.0
6-Kanal-Audio (3x Klinken)
Service
Service basic
- 24 Monate Herstellergarantie - kostenloser Abholservice innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate - technische Hotline und email-Betreuung - Die gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsrechte werden selbstverständlich nicht eingeschränkt.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Bitte mit Links 


Das Gehäuse sieht nicht gerade hochwertig aus!

kein LC NEtzteil, deiner Hardware zuliebe, und lieber ein Board mit 970er Chip


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

mit link gings nich weil des mim konfigurator gemacht is! was is lc? und bei denen gehn die boards nur bis 870! was is da der unterschied?


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

550 Watt LC6550 Silent, 12cm
550 Watt Power-Netzteil, lownoise


ich tippe mal damit ist ein LC-Power Netzteil gemeint und die sind riesen Mist!


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

warum das? was kann man dann nehmen?


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

ah hab gesehen das die auch 700w bequiets haben! sind die besser?


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Hast du das Im Konfigurator gemacht?


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

jap...


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich die 700w bequiet und des 870 board nehm wäre des ok?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Das ist bestimmt ein System Power 700, oder? Taugt auch nicht so viel.

Wo willst Du denn bestellen? Schau mal bei hardwareversand.de. Da kannst Du den Konfigurator weglassen, und das hier mit in den Warenkorb legen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

bei denen gibts aber nicht alle in der konfig vorgeschlagenen komponenten! was soll ich stattdessen nehmen

edit: ach ja und wielang bleibt diese konfig eig aktuell, also dass noch länger spiele laufen? so 2 jahre


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI- Express 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm 
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 


oder 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-2600 Box, LGA1155 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H67DE 3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6970, 2GB, PCI- Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Bei Softys Konfis kannst du nichts falsch machen, das würde ich dir empfehlen!


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

gehts auch so:

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
OCZ Strata 30GB mSATA SSD
Cougar A 450 Watt
Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)
ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI- Express
LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm    x2
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz
Rechner - Zusammenbau

ich hab nämlich noch ne ssd reingepackt


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Der i5-2500K macht nicht so viel Sinn, denn mit dem Board kannst Du nicht übertakten. Da bräuchtest Du ein Asrock P67 (B3) Pro3. Problem ist aber, dass hardwareversand.de wegen der Gefahr von Transportschäden keine schweren CPU-Kühler verbaut.

SSD würde ich mindestens eine mit 60 oder 64GB nehmen.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

is der kühler der cpu eig dabei?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Jup, der Kühler ist im Lieferumfang der CPU dabei.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

und wenn du den pc selber zusammenbaust? verschicken die des dann


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja klar, dann verschicken die jeden Kühler


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

aber bei dem ersten cpu denn du gescjickt hast der wird ja auch zusammengebaut! da kann das gleiche doch auch pasieren! warum verschicken sie den?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Weil es vom Gewicht abhängig ist, welche Kühler verbaut werden. Der boxed-Kühler wird auf jeden Fall verbaut. Ich glaube Kühler bis 500g werden montiert verschickt.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

wo steht wieviel die wiegen?

edit: btw der http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=41224&agid=1617 is doch boxed oder? steht doch in der überschrift box


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das ist die richtige Version der CPU 

Wieviel der Kühler wiegt, steht in der Beschreibung des jeweiligen Kühlers.


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Du musst dir mal vorstellen wenn da 1 Kilo Am MB hängt, das ist ein ganz schönes Gewicht!


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

und für diesen cpu http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=41224&agid=1617
brauch ich dann dieses  Mainboard hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Pro3 SE (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX oder?
und verschicken die das dann auch zusammengebaut?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Jup, aber Du musst natürlich die 20€ für den Zusammenbau abdrücken.

Zum Übertakten ist aber ein besserer CPU-Kühler erforderlich.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

muss man den übertakten?
aber die verschicken den auch nur weil er boxed is oder?

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
ASRock P67 Pro3 SE (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
OCZ Strata 30GB mSATA SSD
Cougar A 450 Watt
Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)
ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI- Express
LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm x2
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz
Rechner - Zusammenbau

is des dann so ok von der zusammenstellung! des is jetzt mit dem anderen cpu und mainboard


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Bis auf die SSD:


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

sehr gut! dann werd ich das demnächst so bestellen!
muss die ssd größer sein oder ist es nur sinnvoll? wollt eig nur windows draufmachen und 1 spiel oda so! den rest auf die hdd.
und was denkst du wie lang die komponenten aktuell bleiben, also bei spielen unterstützt werden?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Die CPU hält schon ein paar Jahre, da kannst Du später mal eine neue Grafikkarte nachrüsten, und dann passt das wieder.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

eine frage noch, muss man übertakten? nein oder?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Nein, das musst Du natürlich nicht  Aber wenn Du übertakten ausschließt, kannst Du einen i5-2400 auf einem H61-Board nehmen. Der ist nur messbar langsamer, einen Unterschied zum i5-2500K wirst Du nicht merken.


----------



## SebbelKiller (11. Oktober 2011)

kk, dann danke ich dir schonmal  ich sag dann mal bescheid wenn ich ihn hab  bis denne


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2011)

Jup. Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen


----------



## Gazelle (11. Oktober 2011)

Übertakten führt zu Garantieverlust!!!


----------



## SebbelKiller (12. Oktober 2011)

gut dann weiß ich was ich schonmal nich mach 

und is es eig schwer das selbst zusammenzubauen? und brauch man dafür noch extra was? wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. Oktober 2011)

SebbelKiller schrieb:


> gut dann weiß ich was ich schonmal nich mach
> 
> und is es eig schwer das selbst zusammenzubauen? und brauch man dafür noch extra was? wärmeleitpaste?


 
Kommt drauf an ob du zwei linke Hnaände hast oder nicht  
Also EIGENTLICH ist es sehr einfach, vorallem wenn du dich vorher gut informierst, hier gibt es ja genug How-To´s etc.


----------



## Ashton (12. Oktober 2011)

Zum Zusammenbauen brauchst du eig nur einen Schraubenzieher. Genaueres hier im How-To PC-Zusammenbau.

Bei der boxed CPU ist ein Wärmepad auf dem Boxed Kühler und wenn du einen neuen Kühler bestellt ist Wärmeleitpaste dabei.
Falls du die SSD nicht schon geändert hast. Nimm lieber eine 64GB m4 Crucial. Die reicht für Win 7 und 1-2 Spiele.


----------



## SebbelKiller (12. Oktober 2011)

ok werd ich mir dann mal durchlesen! ich denk ich bau es mir selber zusammen, weil dann weiß ich wenigstens wo was hockt am schluss  und wenn ich ne hdd bestell da sind doch die kabel fürs anschließen dabei oder?

was is den ein wärmepad?


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2011)

Beim Board sind mind. 2 SATA Datenkabel (für Laufwerk, Brenner, HDD etc.) dabei.

Ein Wärmeleitpad dient der Weiterleitung der Wärme von der CPU zum Kühler. Das ist auf dem boxed-Kühler bereits aufgebracht.


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

So, ich meld mich nach langer zeit auch mal wieder 
eigentlich wollte ich mir ja den pc so zusammenstellen wie er oben schon steht! der war nämlich eig für meine eltern gedacht da ich den mitbenutzen kann 
aber naja wollten die nich! 
dieses mal bin ich an de reihe. denn ich hab meinen laptop geschrottet  ich such immernoch nen gamer pc! da sich ja bis jetzt auch einiges getan hat wäre ich über einen neuen zusammenstellung vorschlag sehr dankbar!#
hab mich mal wieder ein bischen umgeschaut und bin auf octa core gestoßen! braucht man das überhaupt schon? oder lieber hexa core?
mein budget liegt immernoch bei 800 €

schonmal vorher danke
und lg

Sebbel


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors? Willst Du übertakten?

Zum Spielen wäre eine 4-Kern SandyBridge CPU die erste Wahl. Der 8-"Kern"-Bulldozer kann da nicht mithalten.


----------



## rakete1 (20. Januar 2012)

Gaming für ~ 800 € 

Intel Core i5-2400
_Alternativ: Intel Core i5-2500/K_ 

Gelid Tranquillo
_Alternativ: Thermalright True Spirit  oder Xigmatek Gaia_

ASUS P8H67
_Alternativ: MSI PH67A-C43 oder ASUS P8P67 LE_ 

TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB
_Alternativ: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB oder Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB_

XFX HD 6950 800M Dual Fan/2 GB
_Alternativ: Sapphire HD 6950/2 GB oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Dual-Fan/1 GB oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC_ 

Optional: Samsung SSD 830
_Alternativ: Crucial m4_ 

Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.D 1000GB
_Alternativ: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB oder Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB_ 

Pioneer DVR-219LBK 
_Alternativ: LiteOn iHAS124 oder ASUS DRW-24B3ST_

Xigmatek Midgard II
_Alternativ: Lancool First Knight PC-K57 oder BitFenix Shinobi mit Sichtfenster_ 

Super Flower Golden Green Pro 450W
_Alternativ: Fortron Aurum Gold 500W oder be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W

Copyright by Pcwelt
_


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

auflösung ist immernoch vom fernseh 1920x 1080! und nein übertackten hab ich nich vor!
sind 4 kerne nicht inzwschen zu wenig?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

4 Kerne reichen völlig aus. Du kannst ja einen Xeon E3 1230 nehmen, der hat noch 4 virtuelle Kerne zusätzlich 

Dann  könnte es so aussehen:


CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~170 oder Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed ~200
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~70
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~100
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~170 oder Samsung SSD 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro in der gewünschten Größe
NT: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 ~65 
Gehäuse: Cooltek K3 Evolution USB 3.0 ~35 oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 (max. Grafikkartenlänge 29cm!) oder Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

würde es sich denn lohnen einen hexa core einzubauen? oder braucht man das nicht? ich mein dann hat man es schon für später


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Der Intel 6-Kerner liegt nicht wirklich im Budget, da kostet die CPU alleine schon fast 500 Steine  Und der Phenom II X6 ist zwar nicht schlecht, zum Spielen ist aber der i5 dennoch schneller: Test: AMD

4Kerne werden noch lange sehr gut ausreichen zum Spielen.


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

aha ok! er hat gefailt mein freund hats verwechselt


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

was sollte ich dan eher nemen? den i5 oder den xeon?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Nur zum Spielen reicht der i5 völlig aus. Nur wenige Spiele profitieren von SMT.


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

was für spiele wären das zu bsp?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Puh, z.B. Battlefield3 oder Anno 2070 wenn ich nicht irre. Aber BF3 läuft auch auf einem i5 butterweich und ultraflüssig.


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

was wäre eig mit nem Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500) | Geizhals.at Deutschland? is das nich besser?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Den kannst Du auch nehmen, der ist aber nur minimal höher getaktet. Das ist nur im messbaren Bereich, und keinesfalls spürbar.


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

was is bei denen der unterschied zwischen 2500 und 2500k?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Der i5-2500K hat einen offenen Multiplikator, ist also übertaktbar. Der i5-2400 und i5-2500 sind nicht übertaktbar.


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

is also eig egal welchen ich nehm? was wäre eig wenn man den übertakten wollte? brauch man dann nur nen stärkeren kühler?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, dann brauchst Du einen anderne Kühler, z.B. den Thermalright Macho HR-02. Außerdem ein Board mit P67 oder Z68 Chipsatz, z.B. das Asrock Pro3 Z68.


----------



## chris-gz (20. Januar 2012)

Es ist nicht egal da du ja wissen musst was du willst. Wenn nicht übertaktest brauchst kein K Modell und wenn doch dann brauchst das K Modell und JA auch nen besseren Kühler. Ah stimmt und ein anderes Board.


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Januar 2012)

für OC folgendes:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~190€
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho ~35€
MoBo: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3)  ~80€


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

ja is ok! dann nehm ich die normale variante! würde diese konfig mit dem zalman gehäuse gehen? weil du geschrieben hast max 29 cm graka! ich werd grad nich schlau wie lang die is


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Januar 2012)

Da ist aber jetzt jemand genervt 

Die Asus ist 282mm lang, also ja, es passt.


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

wieso genervt? meinste des "ja is ok"? sollte eig ja das hab ich auch kapiert bedeuten


----------



## chris-gz (20. Januar 2012)

Wie knapp ist das dann bei 8 mm Restplatz???


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Januar 2012)

SEHR knapp 

Ich würde mir mal das Gehäuse angucken, da hast du 40cm Platz für Grafikkarten Sharkoon T28


----------



## chris-gz (20. Januar 2012)

Würde auch lieber das T28 dann nehmen. Oder das T9 (ist das selbe ohne rausnehmbaren Festplattenkäfige unten).


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

ja klar des is auch cool! mic hhat aber bei dem anderen die lüftersteuerung interresiert! brauch man sowas? oder dann doch lieber mehr platz und des sharkoon?


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

unwichtig ob der rausnehmbar is oder?


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Januar 2012)

*aufdeinesignaturguckundversteh* 

Der Mann hat recht.
Nein, eine Lüftersteuerung braucht man nicht. Bei dem Preis wird die außerdem recht mies sein, vermute ich. Die Onboardsteuerung ist sicher auch zu gebrauchen.

Öhm, ne, das ist nicht unwichtig!!! Nur wenn du sie rausnimmst, kommst du in den Genuss des ganzen Platzes da unten


----------



## penner96v4 (20. Januar 2012)

da ja dieser thread so angesagt ist bitte ich die leute hier mir doch auch bitte weiter zu helfen -.-
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...e/199046-frage-wegen-w-lan-beim-stand-pc.html sonst ist der traum von meinem neuen pc gePLATZT


----------



## chris-gz (20. Januar 2012)

Platz wär mir 10 mal wichtiger. Das rausnehmbare ist nur wichtig wenn die Festplatten mal einen halben Meter lang werden (werden sie nie ^^).


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

stimmt des is ne gute frage! welchen wlan adapter soll ich kaufen um wlan nutzen zu können?


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Januar 2012)

chris-gz schrieb:


> Platz wär mir 10 mal wichtiger. Das rausnehmbare ist nur wichtig wenn die Festplatten mal einen halben Meter lang werden (werden sie nie ^^).



50cm lange Festplatten? Du meinst wohl eher Grafikkarten 
Eben, die Größe zählt eben doch 



penner96v4 schrieb:


> da ja dieser thread so angesagt ist bitte ich die leute hier mir doch auch bitte weiter zu helfen -.-
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...e/199046-frage-wegen-w-lan-beim-stand-pc.html sonst ist der traum von meinem neuen pc gePLATZT


 
Sowas möchten wir in seinem Thread nicht hören


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Eben, die Größe zählt eben doch


 
epic


----------



## chris-gz (20. Januar 2012)

LoL sry ich meinte die Grafikkarten ^^. Bin heut total schalu ^^


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

chris-gz schrieb:


> LoL sry ich meinte die Grafikkarten ^^. Bin heut total schalu ^^


des is bei mir immer so


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

SebbelKiller schrieb:


> welchen wlan adapter soll ich kaufen um wlan nutzen zu können?


mag mir mal jemand antworten?


----------



## chris-gz (20. Januar 2012)

wuestenfux schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir hier diesen Stick, was besseres bekommst du für das Geld definitiv nicht.
> Kaufen, einstecken, WPA2 Key eingeben los surfen
> 
> TP-Link  Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s USB 2.0 Stick - Computer  Shop
> ...



Den Stick


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

alles klar


----------



## SebbelKiller (20. Januar 2012)

noch ne frage! thema wärmeleitpaste! is die bei den boxed cpu schon drauf?


----------



## chris-gz (20. Januar 2012)

Ja is drauf  unten am Kühler angebracht.


----------



## SebbelKiller (21. Januar 2012)

wenn wir jetzt mal davon ausgehn das ich übertakten wolle! und ich dann den i5 2500k bestell! dann brauch ich ja den küler und des mobo! aber ist bei dem i5 nich eig schon ein kühler dabei? oder is der zu schlecht?


----------



## SebbelKiller (21. Januar 2012)

??...


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

Ja, der ist viel zu schlecht zum Übertakten 

Wenn du die CPU auf 3,7 GHz übertaktest, kommst du mit dem Boxed bestimmt auf 80°C, damit machst du dir die CPU kaputt.


----------



## SebbelKiller (21. Januar 2012)

also könnt ich ja eig auch den zum übertakten kaufen mit dem besseren lüfter und mobo falls ich auf die idee komm doch mal zu übertakten oder?


----------



## chris-gz (21. Januar 2012)

Genau. Wenn nicht sofort übertaktest brauchst auch den besseren Kühler nicht gleich und kannst erst mal den Boxed nehmen. Und irgendwann halt nen Kühler nachkaufen wenn dann übertaktest. 

Mein Vorschlag: I5 2500K und ASRock Z68 Pro 3 (wenns beim MB etwas besser sein solll dann ASRock Extreme 4).


----------



## SebbelKiller (21. Januar 2012)

so hab nach den empfehlungen nochmal ne neue konfi gemacht:
cpu:  Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ram: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland
graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland

gut so?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

Der Kühler passt wohl ganz knapp in das Gehäuse. Aber ohne Gewähr. 

Sieht super aus


----------



## SebbelKiller (21. Januar 2012)

super das das gut ist  wenn er nicht passen sollte kommt halt der boxed kühler rein  hab ich halt einen über


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

Softy hat was von mir gelernt 
Der Macho passt rein.


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

Ich glaubs halt erst, wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich schick dir demnächst ein Foto, wenn ich mal wieder bei meinem Kumpel bin ok?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ich schick dir demnächst ein Foto, wenn ich mal wieder bei meinem Kumpel bin ok?


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

heißt also der passt locker rein ?


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Januar 2012)

Naja,als "locker reinpassen" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, er liegt aber noch nicht n der Seitenwand an, ca n halber Centimeter Platz ist da noch.


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

kann ich auch nen anderen brenner nehmen? weil den vorgeschlagenen gibts nich bei mindfactory und da würd ich gern alles bestellen! sonst einen guten als vorschlag?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

LG Electronics GH22NS90 SATA DVD+-R/RW bulk schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

es ist komisch... gestern hatte ich ohne den extra kühler schon nen preis von 760€ heute mit kühler und brenner gerade mal den: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/370eab2191a2f61745663793da3757155ad2f987f79c00394ef hab ich iwas vergessen? oder was falsches ausgewählt?


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Januar 2012)

Hmmm ne Festplatte hattest du stimmt's? Ne SSD wolltest du nicht haben? Wenn nicht, dann hast du alles.


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

ah stimmt die hdd hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

Sieht super  aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

hab mir mal die bewertung bei mindfactory zu dem board angeguckt! soll oft schnell kaputt sein! gibt es nich ein besseres? von asus oder so. welches man dann auch zum übertackten nutzen könnte


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

Das Board wird eben sehr oft gekauft, das ist normal, dass die Leute, bei denen es Probleme gibt, meckern. Und nur die wenigsten, bei denen alles gut läuft, schreiben eine Rezension.

Du kannst natürlich auch ein Asus Board nehmen, z.B. Asus P8P67 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop - Hardware, oder Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

aso ok, dann bleib ich bei dem.! das war ja das was man auch zum übertakten benutzen konnte richtig?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

Ja, mit jedem P67 oder Z68-Chipsatz Board kannst du übertakten.


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

alles klar  dann müsste so ja jetzt alles stimmen oder? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/0148322190ee0537497aeff3e94aa8ecb4f2c07cbf3f48a436f


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du übertakten willst, brauchst Du noch einen anderen Kühler. Ansonsten:


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

super  jap das mit dem kühler hab ich mir gemerkt  ich danke euch schonmal und werde wenn ich lust habe auch mal ein paar erfolgsbilder hochladen  bis bald


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

eine frage noch! hab gelesen dass man eine externe festplatte zu einer internen machen kann! hab jetzt mal meine externe auseinandergebaut! kann das mit dem asrock mobo funktionieren? und in welches format müsste ich sie vorher formatieren? und was für anschlüsse brauch ich?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

Formatieren würde ich die im NTFS Format, und die Platte braucht wie jede HDD einen Strom- und einen SATA-Kabel Anschluss.


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

ein stromanschluss für die ist doch am netztein drann oder? und is da auch in sata anschluss bei?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

Der Stromanschluss ist beim Netzteil dabei, und ein SATA-Kabel im Lieferumfang des Mainboards.


----------



## SebbelKiller (22. Januar 2012)

alles klar  dankeschöön


----------



## SebbelKiller (23. Januar 2012)

soo ist bestellt  ic hfreu mich


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

Super  Jetzt kommt das grausame Warten. 

Du kannst ja schon mal das Handbuch des Boards runterladen, und die ganzen Fehlercodes auswendig lernen


----------



## kr0 (24. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Super  Jetzt kommt das grausame Warten.
> 
> Du kannst ja schon mal das Handbuch des Boards runterladen, und die ganzen Fehlercodes auswendig lernen



Haha, nun kennen wir dein hobby


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. Januar 2012)

Unsere Computer sind sein Job. Ensatz rund um die Uhr für den Softy von PCGHX


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ensatz rund um die Uhr für den Softy von PCGHX



Pass auf, sonst beschmeiße ich Dich mit Wattebäuschen


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. Januar 2012)

Sag bescheid wenn er läuft


----------



## kr0 (25. Januar 2012)

Was waere die community nur ohne euch


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

so es ist jetzt alles da, aber die graka geht nich rein! die klemt irwie an der seite und geht nich komplett in den pci slot rein! was kann ich damachen?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

welche Grafikkarte, und welches Gehäuse hast Du denn genommen?


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

ah ok habs geschafft  war nur zu dumm


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Das ist schön.


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

softy, diesmalohne cardreaderempfelung? bin enttäuscht


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> softy, diesmalohne cardreaderempfelung? bin enttäuscht



Ich kann die Kekse nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## kr0 (27. Januar 2012)

Kannst ja Tauben damit füttern!  
also die Tiere nicht die menschlichen!


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

reicht es die lüfter nur mit den 4 pin molex steckern anzuschließen? weil da sind ja noch so 3 pin dinger dran


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Entweder oder. Also nicht beide anschließen 

Wenn Du den Lüfter am Netzteil anschließt, läuft er immer volles Rohr. Wenn Du ihn am Board anschließt (CHA_FAN-Anschlüsse), kannst Du den Lüfter im BIOS oder mit einer Software regeln.


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

was is besser? wenn er dauernd läuft oder? dann kann ich nix mit falscsh machen oder? und noch was ! bin grad am verzweifeln mit den reset sw, power sw, hdd led! wo muss dat rein?


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Januar 2012)

Guck halt in die MoBo Anleitung und sieht dir genau das Layout an. Kann sein dass deinem Mainboard M-Cons beilagen, die sehen so aus: http://www.hartware.de/media/reviews/863/msi_mcon_hi.jpg

Da steht drauf, worauf welches Kabel muss. Aber ich glaube das hast du inzwischen selber rausgefunden oder? 

Die 3-pin Dinger sind wahrscheinlich PWM Anschlüsse, die kannst du auf die Anschlüsse am MoBo stecken (welche Anschlüsse PWM unterstützen verrät dir abermals das Mainboardlayot im Handbuch).

Wenn du sie am Netzteil anschließt laufen die immer auf 100%, und das willst du dir beim Surfen im Leerlauf nicht antun


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

sooo . pc läuft und windows is installiert  jatzt noch ne frage! ich schaf gerade eine max auflösung von 1020x 700. das sieht sehr nach der onboard graka aus. wie deaktievier ich die und schalt die neue ein??


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Du solltest den Monitor an die Grafikkarte anschließen, und dann die Grafikkartentreiber installieren.


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

monitor is an der graka! dann werd ich jetzt mal noch die treiber installieren


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

jap hat gefunzt  mercy! werd jetzt mal alles wichtige intallieren  und dann erstmal richtig zoggen  ich meld mich die tage dann wieder


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

SebbelKiller schrieb:


> ich meld mich die tage dann wieder



Das sagen sie alle... 

Im Ernst, viel Spaß beim Zocken.


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

dankeschöön  
und ich bin mir fast sicher dass ich irgend nen grund finde mich wieder zu melden 
und zu guterletzt noch ein dankeschöön an alle die mir bei der zusammenstellung geholfen haben


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Januar 2012)

Mercy? Warum bittest du um Gnade? 

Meintest du Merci? 
Den wirst du ganz sicher finden, sei es wegen einer HD8970, einer GTX980, einem Enermax Modu95+, oder einfach nur einer Lüftersteuerung 
Würde mich auch freuen dich im Casemod Forum begrüßen zu dürfen... Es gibt viel zu entdecken 

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner!

Ach und: Wir möchten Bilder sehen


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

1 . ja ich meinte merci 
und 2. liefere ich doch gerne bilder  sind im anhang  und ja er ist "leicht" unordentlich


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Januar 2012)

Tzetzetze, du hast Hardware mit Kabelmanagement, nutz sie auch! 
Achja, der Rechner ist nicht das einzige Unordentliche auf dem Bild 

Spaß, das KM dauert vielleicht ne halbe bis eine Stunde, und der Aha-Effekt deiner Freunde wird deutlich größer ausfallen, glaub mir 

Ansonsten ein schöner Rechner!


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

Jup, bis auf das nicht vorhandene Kabelmanagment super 

Wie bist Du mit der Lautstärke zufrieden? Hast Du die Lüfter am Netzteil oder am Board angeschlossen?


----------



## wuestenfux (27. Januar 2012)

Schick schick welches Gehäuse war das doch gleich?

Aber ihhh Kabelsalat.


----------



## SebbelKiller (27. Januar 2012)

also das gehäuse is des Sharkoon t28. und ich hab die lüfter direkt am netzteil! sie sind auf jedenfall leiser als mein alter pc 
und beim km is des problem dass das prozessor kabel so kurz is dass es gerade so passt  muss ich mal gucken ob ich das besser hinbekomm.
eine frage noch! ist es normal das der cpu im idle mode nur mit 1600 ghz läuft?

wenn ich das km besser hinbekommen hab kommen auch neue fotos


----------



## chris-gz (28. Januar 2012)

Besser hinbekommen ist lustig ^^ das geht weit besser ^^.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Jup, bis auf das nicht vorhandene Kabelmanagment super



Ich sehe nur den Boxed Kühler.


----------



## SebbelKiller (21. Februar 2012)

Hey, im moment ist es schon zweimal passiert das der pc einfach so ausgegangen ist! einmal waärend ich league of legends gespielt habe! da ist er 5 sec ausgegangen und dann ging das spiel weiter! und dann heute einmal ist er komplett ausgegangen und ließ sich nicht mehr einschalten! erst nachdem ich hinten den ein und ausschalter ein paar mal gedrückt habe und ihn komplett vom netz getrennt habe! woran kann das liegen? ist das ein zu schwaches NT? weil auf meiner graka steht das  sie 550w benötigt und das nt hat ja nur 530w! hängt das damit zusammen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Februar 2012)

Nein, das reicht 100%ig aus. Prüfe doch bitte noch einmal, ob alle Stromanschlüsse fest sitzen, insbesondere die an der GraKa. Es kann durchaus sein dass die im Desktop Betrieb von einem PCIe genug Strom bekommt, unter Spielelast aber abschmiert weil der zweite nicht richtig sitzt.


----------



## Valnarr (21. Februar 2012)

Haste eigentlich deine Kabel verlegt? Wenn ja zeig noch mal dein Rechner.^^ Meiner wird wohl ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Februar 2012)

Komm im Moment zu nix 

Facharbeit, Praktikumsbericht, Klausuren, Freundin (), da kommt der PC etwas kurz.

Werde als nächstes aber wohl diese fertig gesleevten Verlängerungskabel verbauen, mal schaun wie das aussieht.

EDIT: Schon dämlich dass ich mich da angesprochen fühle...


----------



## Valnarr (21. Februar 2012)

@*Redbull0329*

 ich würde mir dein Rechner natürlich auch liebend gern anschauen.^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Februar 2012)

Hier findest du da gute Stück  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/200546-redbulls-casemod.html


----------



## Valnarr (21. Februar 2012)

"Off Topic" 

sieht echt gut aus! Meiner wird mal Grün wenn es soweit ist. ^^


----------

